# Tried Neighbors new HSS724



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

We had our first real snow of the season last night.. We got about 4-5" of snow and then several hours of rain on top. This morning I fired up my year old Ariens Platinum 30 for some fun.. This snow was almost slush and I don't recall my Ariens working as hard ever before, but it had no problem throwing this stuff 35-40 ft and it took about 15 min to do my 80ft x 40ft driveway.

When I finished I looked down the street and saw my neighbor struggling with a blower which I could tell by the color was a Honda, so I headed down to have a look. I turns out is was a brand new HSS724 track model with all the bells and whistles.. Turn Key Battery Start, Electric Chute control, Hydro Trans, double articulating chute etc.

He was pissed because this was his first time using it and he had been at it for 40 min and had stalled it several times. Then he saw me come out and do mine in 15 min with a massive plume of snow and said that today was a demonstration on why he should have got an Ariens. So he went to show me how bad it was, and I realized he was trying to go full speed and was bogging the engine down until it stopped.

I asked if I could give it a whirl, and man it was a real nice blower. Such a nice size and easy to handle compared to my 30". I ended up just running it at about 1/4 speed and it had no problem throwing the snow 25ft. Yes it was a lot slower than my Ariens (which I was running at 4/6th speed, but it is also a lot less powerful. I bet with some lighter snow it would have been a real pleasure.

Very nice machine overall. He told me the price and wow.. It was twice as expensive as my Ariens, but a very nice little machine. I am betting the 928 and 1332 are awesome, but if the 724 was as much as he said, I won't have a Honda any time soon.

You Honda boys have some nice machines


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

The key is to buy them used. I bought my HS1132 for $450 because the previous owner thought the hydrostatic transmissions was bad. It ended just being a minor issue with the gear case.

My buddy got an even better deal on the weekend, same machine. HS1132, Canadian like mine so it has the hydraulic height assist. Paid $360 for it and that included the Honda cab. The owner thought it was done, all that was wrong with it was bad input shaft bearing and a belt.


----------

